# Zany's Palm olive



## Zany_in_CO (Jul 20, 2020)

This recipe presumes that you have already made soap and are fully aware of the necessary safety precautions.
If you've never soaped with palm oil before, when melted, the stearic acid settles on the bottom. So it's important to melt the whole container first, stir for one full minute to get it thoroughly mixed before measuring out the amount needed for the recipe. OPTION: I melt palm oil as soon as it arrives and divide it into 20 oz rectangular plastic food storage containers so it's ready to go when needed.

NOTES: I use antioxidant ROE (Rosemary Oleoresin Extract) at 1 oz. ROE diluted in 2 oz. jojoba oil to make it easier to work with.
Use Rate: 1/4 - 1/2 teaspoon PPO

PALM OIL I have made this recipe with both regular (solid) palm oil and red (liquid) palm oil that I buy from the African Market. The red palm produces a lovely  orange to golden-colored bar depending on fragrance used. If made with GM powder, it produces a tan to brown soap.
WHITE KAOLIN CLAY (China clay) boosts lather & cleansing action, helps to "stick" fragrance, as well as laying down a foundation for colorants (No TD necessary).

I've provided the recipe in grams for our increasing number of Newbies familiar with the Decimal System. Also a Screen Shot for setting up *SoapCalc* in grams.

MOLD: This recipe makes four (5 oz) bars. You can use either an individual cavity, circle or rectangle, silicone mold or fashion one out of a milk carton to be cut to your preference after unmolding.
16 oz. oils X a factor of 1.37 produces 22 oz. soap (approx.)
500 grams oils X a factor of 1.37 produces 685 grams soap (approx.)

HAVE FUN & HAPPY SOAPING!


----------



## Cal43 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ooh lala, I can’t wait to try it. I do love your last recipe. So I know this one will be lovely


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 13, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> This recipe presumes that you have already made soap and are fully aware of the necessary safety precautions.
> If you've never soaped with palm oil before, when melted, the stearic acid settles on the bottom. So it's important to melt the whole container first, stir for one full minute to get it thoroughly mixed before measuring out the amount needed for the recipe. OPTION: I melt palm oil as soon as it arrives and divide it into 20 oz rectangular plastic food storage containers so it's ready to go when needed.
> 
> NOTES: I use antioxidant ROE (Rosemary Oleoresin Extract) at 1 oz. ROE diluted in 2 oz. jojoba oil to make it easier to work with.
> ...


Hello Zany .  I want to try your reciepe' can I use your faux sea water in this? also should I use Sodium Gluconate too. I'm looking forward to making your soap. .


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 13, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> can I use your faux sea water in this? also should I use Sodium Gluconate too.


Nope. This recipe is amazing as is. It don't need no help! LOL 

ETA: Correction: Make a small batch and then see whatcha think. If you think it needs hardness, try it with the fsw. If you have hard water and it produces soap scum, try the SG.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 13, 2021)

Zany_in_CO said:


> Nope. This recipe is amazing as is. It don't need no help! LOL
> 
> ETA: Correction: Make a small batch and then see whatcha think. If you think it needs hardness, try it with the fsw. If you have hard water and it produces soap scum, try the SG.


Ok very good' thx so much.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Nov 13, 2021)

Peachy Clean Soap said:


> Ok very good' thx so much.


Ooooh look! I was out & about looking for a silicone mold for @Zany_in_CO Palm Olive Recipe' finally found this @ Michaels Crafts for $7.99 its not flimsy like a few I saw today. I think it will work out perfect


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 22, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO This is why you need to write a book!  How did I miss this post until today?! Have a bit of PO left but no palm kernel flakes. Maybe it was meant to be. I took the day off work as it is my birthday today.  Maybe I should take a trip to my local soap shop for palm kernel. I know she carries the PKO;  Is it safe to assume palm kernel flakes & PKoil are interchangeable?


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Nov 22, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Is it safe to assume palm kernel flakes & PKoil are interchangeable?


Yes. The difference in the soap is negligible. But the flakes are easier to handle than the soft-solid and greasy PKO.


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 22, 2021)

@ResolvableOwl 
Thank You kind  for the fast response. No reason for me not to take a moment to sneak out to the  shop now.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 22, 2021)

LynetteO said:


> Have a bit of PO left but no palm kernel flakes.


As @ResolvableOwl said, Flakes are MUCH easier to handle. Regular PKO that I have used in the past is fairly hard and needs to be melted down to remix the stearic acid that settles to the bottom before using. 



LynetteO said:


> No reason for me not to take a moment to sneak out to the  shop now.


Umm... Unless you don't want to spend all your birthday money in one place!


----------



## LynetteO (Nov 22, 2021)

@Zany_in_CO I did resist temptation to go to  store but mainly due to craving, then making, then eating coffee cake.


----------



## AliOop (Nov 22, 2021)

I've never remelted my PKO, only my palm oil.  I've not seen any separation, but maybe I'm missing something?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Nov 23, 2021)

AliOop said:


> maybe I'm missing something?


Probably not. It was a loooong time ago. Same time frame as when we were using the original Crisco in soap. I've been using the flakes longer than I can remember -- ever since they first appeared in Soapers Choice, aka "Columbus Foods" back then, Product List.


----------



## winusuren (Oct 26, 2022)

Zany_in_CO said:


> This recipe presumes that you have already made soap and are fully aware of the necessary safety precautions.
> If you've never soaped with palm oil before, when melted, the stearic acid settles on the bottom. So it's important to melt the whole container first, stir for one full minute to get it thoroughly mixed before measuring out the amount needed for the recipe. OPTION: I melt palm oil as soon as it arrives and divide it into 20 oz rectangular plastic food storage containers so it's ready to go when needed.
> 
> NOTES: I use antioxidant ROE (Rosemary Oleoresin Extract) at 1 oz. ROE diluted in 2 oz. jojoba oil to make it easier to work with.
> ...


Thanks for the recipe @Zany_in_CO. Can I replace palm kernel flakes with coconut oil??


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Oct 26, 2022)

winusuren said:


> Thanks for the recipe @Zany_in_CO.


You're welcome.


winusuren said:


> Can I replace palm kernel flakes with coconut oil??


Sure. Just be sure to re-calculate the amount of NaOH needed. 
It's also best to do a small 500 gram test batch. You may want to tweak it before up-sizing to your normal batch size.


----------

